# شركات المقاولات فى مصر



## hf m7md (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بدايه انا خريج 2010 واشتغلت فى مجاال التكييف المركزى من فترة

كنت عايز اعرف من الناس اللى عندها علم اسامى جميع شركات المقاولات اللى موجوده فى مصر اللى ممكن الواحد ينتقل اليها ويحقق طموحه فى الاستفاده بتنفيذ مشروعات كبيرة فى مجال التشيلر والحريق والصحى

الى اللى قرا موضوعى شكرا على الاهتمام وارجو من عنده علم يفيدنا


----------



## eng_m_hegy (20 أغسطس 2011)

انا كمان نفسى اعرف مجموعه من شركات المقاولات اللى ممكن الواحد يشتغل فى واحده منهم على سبيل التدريب عشان اقدر اسافر وانا مطمن مع العلم انى بشتغل فى مجال التكييف بقالى حوالى 12 سنه بس بشتغل فى الاجهزه الاسبليت والغرف الصغيره لكن عاوز اشتغل مركزى عشان اسافر وانا حديث التخرج ومحتاج اسافر جدا وشكرا 
مهندس محمد حجى


----------



## احمد بيو (21 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت حد يقولنا


----------



## midonagi (24 أغسطس 2011)

تحت امرك يا فندم اتفضل لينك فيه كل قطاعات المقاولات فى مصر بالاسماء والعنواين وارقام التليفونات والايميلات كمان 

http://www.mediafire.com/?owx01ap695djjq7


----------



## سرسوره (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مرجان 2011 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hooka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

shokern gedn ya hansa


----------



## ملارين (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*فية شركة مقاولات تكييف اسمها ارت كوول 

ودة الاميل الخاص بهم 

[email protected]*​


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mechanic power (1 يناير 2012)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## yozmq (4 يناير 2012)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا من اسكندريه وكنت محتاج اى عنوان شركه او مكتب مقاولات كبدايه كتدريب او شغل حتى ولو صغير مع العلم انا لسه مخلص كورس hvac وكمان ماشى فى كورس fire وكمان بحاول ابعت ايملات كتيره للمكاتب والشركات بص طبعا محدش بياخد حديث تخرج طبعا عن نفسى انا مش حديث ولا حاجه بص لسه مخلص جيش من شهر وعايز حد يدلنى على البدايه شكرااا


----------



## عمران احمد (11 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير

و وفقكم الله الى ما يحب و يرضاه


----------



## احمدالخواجه (5 أبريل 2012)

*مصر الامل مصر الحريه مصر*

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع م.احمد الخواجه المصريه السوسريه للصناعه والتجاره سويس كيم متخصصون في مواد البناء واضافه الخرسانه والمواد الايبوكسيه والمواد العزله والمواد ذات التسويه والمواد ملئئ الفواصل والمواد سريعه الشك في تقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## elkeada eldawlea (11 يوليو 2012)

*اريد معرفه البريد الالكترونى لاكبر شركات المقاولات فى مصر*


----------



## عمران احمد (14 يوليو 2012)

أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يوفقكم الى ما يحبه و يرضاه " فهو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه "


----------



## mahmoud khalil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

